# SC or CS Co. plate



## catman (May 25, 2018)

I found this recently while bottle digging!  It has a pattern of oak leaves on it and has a monogram on the front that says either CS Co. or SC Co. And a faded mark on the back of which i can make out the word China. Any information on the plate or the company would be appreciated!
Thanks,
Catman


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 26, 2018)

Cool find!  Finding the provenance of those monogrammed dishes can be difficult, but the inclusion of "Co" is interesting and suggests that it isn't a hotel or an institution like a hospital.  I'd recommend looking at steamship lines, as that's one thing the S could possibly stand for.  If it is steamship china it would be a great find!  The intricate design suggests something of higher class than the typical lunch counter or cafeteria china.


----------

